# HD-DVD player for 98.87



## chiefsfan

found this at engadgethd.com


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Could you provide a link?


----------



## satex

http://holiday.ri-walmart.com/?section=secret


----------



## Earl Bonovich

http://www.tvpredictions.com/walmart110107.htm

That is just sick...
I know where I am going to try to be tomorrow...

I have the HD-DVD player for the XBOX360.... but I can move that to the PC... or even sell it and take some of the stress of the XBOX360 (since I hate how loud it is...

Anyone know Wal-Mart's pricing policy?

If I go today and buy the player... and just go back tomorrow to get the pricematch?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

$100? Maybe I'll ask Mrs. Shadow to check the Wal-Mart near where she works.


----------



## Mark Holtz

I wonder what jacks are missing on that Sanyo 50 inch plasma.

If I were getting a HDTV (which I'm not), I would like at least two HDMI ports, plus component video


----------



## brianr4666

Earl Bonovich said:


> http://www.tvpredictions.com/walmart110107.htm
> 
> That is just sick...
> I know where I am going to try to be tomorrow...
> 
> I have the HD-DVD player for the XBOX360.... but I can move that to the PC... or even sell it and take some of the stress of the XBOX360 (since I hate how loud it is...
> 
> Anyone know Wal-Mart's pricing policy?
> 
> If I go today and buy the player... and just go back tomorrow to get the pricematch?


Earl, I believe that these players have a special UPC that is only used for sale items. So if you attempted to buy today and return you wouldn't be able to price match. I believe the model numbers for the sale ones are HD-A2-W.


----------



## jutley

Wow, I might have to pick one up for the bedroom at that price.


----------



## kylebj

I've been waiting on blu ray to come down, but for this price!? I'm so picking one up tomorrow. Guess I'm calling in sick.


----------



## ccr1958

better get there early....these will go fast i bet


----------



## Capmeister

I just paid $240 for mine a few weeks back. They upconvert normal DVD's nicely. If Blu-ray doesn't do something similar soon, this is going to send them the way of the Beta-max.


----------



## Smthkd

Capmeister said:


> I just paid $240 for mine a few weeks back. They upconvert normal DVD's nicely. If Blu-ray doesn't do something similar soon, this is going to send them the way of the Beta-max.


I agree. Even though I have a HD DVD player now, I was still kinda of pulling for Blu-Ray but this may be the tipping of the scale and the end of Blu-Ray. One thing I can say is their arrogance about price is about to prove futile for them now! I mean the technology is great and all but never underestimate power of lower prices and consumers pockets!:nono2: I for one will be trying to get my hand on one of these if not two!!


----------



## machavez00

I went to BB and got a price match on the CC price of $197. Can I go and another match to the wally world $98?


----------



## jutley

Capmeister said:


> I just paid $240 for mine a few weeks back. They upconvert normal DVD's nicely. If Blu-ray doesn't do something similar soon, this is going to send them the way of the Beta-max.


I sure hope so...then I won't have to buy a BD player this Christmas! :grin:


----------



## Capmeister

jutley, Sony may decide it's worth it to drop the Blu-ray player prices... we'll see. I'm not saying Blu-ray is dead, but if they don't adjust their strategy, they'll lose.


----------



## richall01

Is Star Wars on HD DVD. Then FORGET IT!


----------



## machavez00

Capmeister said:


> jutley, Sony may decide it's worth it to drop the Blu-ray player prices... we'll see. I'm not saying Blu-ray is dead, but if they don't adjust their strategy, they'll lose.


especially when Wal-Mart starts to sell HD DVDs at a discounted price


----------



## ccr1958

i like sony products but lost a lot of faith
with them after that spyware they had
embedded in their DVD's(i think.. may have been CD"s)
a couple years back


----------



## Earl Bonovich

machavez00 said:


> I went to BB and got a price match on the CC price of $197. Can I go and another match to the wally world $98?


Not usually..

Best Buy usually only allows a single price match, per product.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I predicted 6 months ago that whomever got a $199 product at Wal-Mart would win. Let's see if I turn out to be right.


----------



## jutley

Capmeister said:


> jutley, Sony may decide it's worth it to drop the Blu-ray player prices... we'll see. I'm not saying Blu-ray is dead, but if they don't adjust their strategy, they'll lose.


I would guess they will, but I don't know if we'll find a $100 player in the next two months. If they did I would definately pick one up.


----------



## Mike728

Did you notice the disclaimer: "Prices may vary in WI, OK and UT"? Glad I don't live in one of those states.


----------



## jutley

Man...I didn't notice that. Maybe ours will be $58.87!


----------



## Carl Spock

Mike728 said:


> Did you notice the disclaimer: "Prices may vary in WI, OK and UT"? Glad I don't live in one of those states.


Good call. Guess who's going across the border into Minnesota.


----------



## Smthkd

I also noticed that it stated "not available in all stores" so looks like its going to be a treasure hunt considering the limited numbers and locations!


----------



## Richard King

ggergm said:


> Good call. Guess who's going across the border into Minnesota.


Do they still allow Wisconsinites in Minnesnowta?


----------



## Richard King

That fence that I have been sitting on is becoming VERY unstable. I think it's about to fall to one side.


----------



## jutley

Come on Richard...everyone's doing it! Just once won't hurt.


----------



## kocuba

Here is some more specs on it ...

http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/dvr/product.asp?model=HD-A2


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Here are the HD DVD specs:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/463524-REG/Toshiba_HD_A2_HD_A2_HD_DVD_Player.html

And how about this!

It appears that this qualifies for 5 free HD DVD movies that would retail for about $100!

http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/00/00/00/71/79/28/71792861._V25941811_.pdf

This DVD player came out a year ago at $500.

Friday morning you can get it for $100 with $100 in free movies.

- Craig


----------



## DCSholtis

machavez00 said:


> I went to BB and got a price match on the CC price of $197. Can I go and another match to the wally world $98?


You don't need to. Go back and get a price match on the BB price which is also $99 as of today on the A2.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...696261&list=y&usc=All+Categories&nrp=15&iht=n


----------



## jutley

It's unavailable at any BB store in the Salt Lake City area.


----------



## DCSholtis

jutley said:


> It's unavailable at any BB store in the Salt Lake City area.


Yeah and sold out online too.


----------



## jutley

It's pretty easy to drop the price like BB did when you don't have any to sell.


----------



## DCSholtis

Its funny on AVS forums there are a few people that took the Best Buy ad to Sears and got 110% price matching. Ended up getting the A2 for $82!! Too bad I already have 2 A3s or Id be on this action.


----------



## Christopher Gould

http://www.thedigitalbits.com/#mytwocents

hate him or not here is a good write up o the $99


----------



## Cholly

Guys: I just checked this and clicked on the image of the player. A new window opened with a request for zip code. I filled in my zip code and got a laundry list of stores near me.
Interestingly, goiing to the list, I noted the words "Site to Store", meaning order it on the web and it will be shipped to your selected store for pickup.
In other words, don't expect to see them in the stores. Of course, it wouldn't hurt to visit your friendly Wal-Mart on Friday to prove me wrong.

Edit" I just looked at my email and the Wal-Mart flyer was there. In retrospect, the "Site to Store" may change to "in stock" tomorow morning.


----------



## apexmi

Smthkd said:


> I also noticed that it stated "not available in all stores" so looks like its going to be a treasure hunt considering the limited numbers and locations!


Well Toshiba has dedicated much of 2007 to producing these for just this Q4 holiday selling Wal-Mart is supposed to have ordered 2 million units.


----------



## apexmi

Christopher Gould said:


> http://www.thedigitalbits.com/#mytwocents
> 
> hate him or not here is a good write up o the $99


Not a good write up on the price but surely a eye opener on Bill Hunt's "Unbiased" journalism


----------



## Mike728

DCSholtis said:


> You don't need to. Go back and get a price match on the BB price which is also $99 as of today on the A2.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...696261&list=y&usc=All+Categories&nrp=15&iht=n


It's not shown there anymore. :lol:


----------



## GCanada

Cant find any toshiba dvd players. I'd really like the a35 since I have 7.1 but this would work till the price on that drops and then I can just give it to my parents later on.


----------



## GCanada

Searched the local ads online and walmart.com to not find any hd-dvd players.


----------



## Chris Blount

apexmi said:


> Not a good write up on the price but surely a eye opener on Bill Hunt's "Unbiased" journalism


Don't get me started on Mr Hunt. :nono2:


----------



## Drew2k

Well, I got the last $98.97 HD-A2 player at my local WalMart, and it was only due to luck! Online said the store opened at 8 AM, I got there at 7:45, saw people going in, found out they opened at 7, and grabbed the last A2 just before another guy walked up to ask where the A2s were! 

So I have joined the HD DVD revolution! 

The only thing is the store had no info on the free 5-HD-DVD deal, and there's nothing in the box about it. Anyone know how to get the free HD-DVDs?


----------



## GP_23

richall01 said:


> Is Star Wars on HD DVD. Then FORGET IT!


No Star Wars on any High Def format, these players don't even put out a full 1080p picture. I'll stick with my PS3, Meet the Robinson's looked and sounded awesome on Blu-ray!


----------



## Snoofie

Chris Blount said:


> Don't get me started on Mr Hunt. :nono2:


I remember that they were saying HD-DVD was the better format, but now they "offically" support Blu-Ray. There argument makes sense, but I have always felt it would be hardware price that won the war, not studio support. People will buy a <$100 HD-DVD player and then pressure the studios to support their choice. If there are twice as many HD-DVD players in the market, which it is pretty close to even right now, then the studios will no longer just support one format. I have the XBOX 360 HD-DVD player and have really liked it, but I will try to get in on this deal and then sell that.


----------



## Drew2k

Drew2k said:


> Well, I got the last $98.97 HD-A2 player at my local WalMart, and it was only due to luck! Online said the store opened at 8 AM, I got there at 7:45, saw people going in, found out they opened at 7, and grabbed the last A2 just before another guy walked up to ask where the A2s were!
> 
> So I have joined the HD DVD revolution!
> 
> The only thing is the store had no info on the free 5-HD-DVD deal, and there's nothing in the box about it. Anyone know how to get the free HD-DVDs?


OK, a Google search found the attached PDF. Looks like I'll have to settle - I'm not thrilled with the selections, but ... free is free!


----------



## Chris Blount

Snoofie said:


> I remember that they were saying HD-DVD was the better format, but now they "offically" support Blu-Ray. There argument makes sense, but I have always felt it would be hardware price that won the war, not studio support. People will buy a <$100 HD-DVD player and then pressure the studios to support their choice. If there are twice as many HD-DVD players in the market, which it is pretty close to even right now, then the studios will no longer just support one format.


I agree. I used to like Bill Hunt but he lost his credibility (at least with me) when he chose sides. He basically has backed himself into a corner.

I looked to the Digital Bits for getting information about all aspects of digital home theater but his recent rantings are getting hard to swallow. I also used to support the site by using his Amazon links when purchasing DVD's. Not any more.


----------



## Snoofie

GP_23 said:


> these players don't even put out a full 1080p picture. /QUOTE]
> 
> I'm sure there are a lot of people that don't have a 1080p television so it only outputting 1080i isn't an issue. I have had my set for years and as long as it is kicking I won't be getting a 1080p set anyways. My wife won't let that happen. Average Joe that bought a big screen probably didn't buy the 1080p set either because they are more expensive than their 1080i counterparts and they probably didn't understand the difference in price.


----------



## Drew2k

Snoofie said:


> GP_23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> these players don't even put out a full 1080p picture.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are a lot of people that don't have a 1080p television so it only outputting 1080i isn't an issue. I have had my set for years and as long as it is kicking I won't be getting a 1080p set anyways. My wife won't let that happen. Average Joe that bought a big screen probably didn't buy the 1080p set either because they are more expensive than their 1080i counterparts and they probably didn't understand the difference in price.
Click to expand...

This is my situation - I have a 720p TV from 2005. I now have a sub-$100 HD DVD player that nicely complements my TV. By the time I upgrade my TV to 1080p, the price of 1080p DVD players will have dropped, and hey - maybe the format wars will even have been settled. When that time comes and I upgrade to a 1080p HD player, my new 720p/1080i HD-DVD player will go to the bedroom and take on a second life.


----------



## pete4192

I was first in line at 6:00 AM this morning. I guess I can't make fun of my wife for getting up at 3:00 AM the day after Thanksgiving every year. 
Only 15 available at my store and all 15 were accounted for by 7:00 AM (store open 24 hrs, sale started at 8:00 AM). Wal-Mart had a dreadful selection of HD DVDs, though. They could not find the $14.95 HD DVDs that were advertised, so I had to settle for a $20 copy of Top Gun. Guess I'm headed to BB today to purchase a couple movies for this weekend.


----------



## Drew2k

pete4192 said:


> I was first in line at 6:00 AM this morning. I guess I can't make fun of my wife for getting up at 3:00 AM the day after Thanksgiving every year.
> Only 15 available at my store and all 15 were accounted for by 7:00 AM (store open 24 hrs, sale started at 8:00 AM). Wal-Mart had a dreadful selection of HD DVDs, though. They could not find the $14.95 HD DVDs that were advertised, so I had to settle for a $20 copy of Top Gun. Guess I'm headed to BB today to purchase a couple movies for this weekend.


There were only three specific titles offered at $14.96, so they would have been hard to find anyway. The WalMart I visited was selling other HD-DVD for $24.96 and would not budge on that price.


----------



## Chris Blount

I should think that the lack of 1080p on the A2 is a non- issue. A 1080p display device will upconvert 1080i to 1080p.


----------



## Capmeister

http://www.wired.com/gadgets/displays/magazine/test2007/tv_burning_question

"A 20/20 human eye can't recognize details smaller than 1/60 of a
degree of arc. Don't worry, you don't have to understand that. With a
little math, though, we can use this number to find the distance
beyond which the eye has trouble distinguishing one pixel from
another. It turns out to be 137 percent of the diagonal measurement of
any 16:9 widescreen: around 38 inches from a 32-inch TV. So if you're
sitting 5 feet away, you'll never notice the difference between 720
and 1,080 lines of resolution. But if you trade up to a 60-inch
screen, that distance jumps to almost six feet. Better push the couch
back."

Unless you're viewing your HDTV really close, you won't even notice 720p to 1080i let alone 1080p.


----------



## GCanada

Well I got one. First one there and they had a decent amount of them. Total cost $108. At 8am when they went on sale they sold 10 of them and still had a few more in back. For the crappy 50" plasma for $998 they only had two. The computers they were selling for under $400 didnt look to hot either.


----------



## Carl Spock

I got mine. They weren't busy and had a stack of 10 at least. With _Transformers_ - gotta have something to play! - it was $137.20.

I bought this because the first season of _Star Trek_ is coming out on HD-DVD in December. I'm buying that now, too.









I still have an open HDMI input for the Blu-Ray player. Come on, Sony, make a cheap one. :listenup:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I've decided to stay on the sidelines yet again, it's not that the price isn't great, it's that I feel like 6 months from now HDDVD players will be half that and regular DVD players will be starting to disappear.


----------



## GCanada

Talking to people in line and others I dont see that happening anytime soon. DVD just hit "main stream" aka late adapters in 2006.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Stuart I did not try to get one either. I am still waiting to see if HD DVD or Blu Ray wins to get a nice player. If they both stay around some how that is fine also and I will get a combo unit. But I don't want to buy one and 2 months later the other wins.

So I will stick with my PS3 and my HD DVD drive for my Xbox 360 for now.


----------



## Carl Spock

^ Given the selection of movies at Wal-Mart, I wouldn't blame you. All the ones I wanted to watch were Blu-Ray.

But then, I've always been an early adopter. Pioneer LD-1100 top load LaserDisc player, anyone?

At least I didn't buy a RCA Skipovision.


----------



## GCanada

Foramt war wont be over for a few years. What is $100 any way. If it doesnt win cut your losses it'll still up convert your sd dvds. The war will end with who can sell the players the cheapest.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

GCanada said:


> Foramt war wont be over for a few years. What is $100 any way. If it doesnt win cut your losses it'll still up convert your sd dvds. The war will end with who can sell the players the cheapest.


I would have if I didn't already have the HD DVD drive for my Xbox 360. The $100 is not a big deal. Just not worth it since I already have an HD DVD player.

So once it gets work out or when the combo units come down a little I will buy one of them.


----------



## Mavrick

Drew2k said:


> There were only three specific titles offered at $14.96, so they would have been hard to find anyway. The WalMart I visited was selling other HD-DVD for $24.96 and would not budge on that price.


Drew2k other sites are reporting that these titles also fall under the $14.96 price on the HD-DVD movies

Clerks 2
Lucky # Slevin
Pulse
Failure to Launch
4 Brothers
Italian Job
Sleepy Hollow
Casino
12 Monkeys
Backdraft
Big Lebowski
Sea Biscuit
Alexander Revisted
Blood Diamond
Full Metal Jacket
The Last Samurai
Swordfish
Unforgiven


----------



## SeaCWest

Smthkd said:


> I agree. Even though I have a HD DVD player now, I was still kinda of pulling for Blu-Ray but this may be the tipping of the scale and the end of Blu-Ray. One thing I can say is their arrogance about price is about to prove futile for them now! I mean the technology is great and all but never underestimate power of lower prices and consumers pockets!:nono2: I for one will be trying to get my hand on one of these if not two!!


This was in PCWorld online yesterday. Pretty good points about distribution and Blu-ray. When beta and vhs came on the scene, if my memory serves, the superior format beta lost out because they bucked the movie distributors. It would appear, that mistake won't happen twice.

Take a look: Click


----------



## Carl Spock

Drew2k said:


> There were only three specific titles offered at $14.96, so they would have been hard to find anyway.


They had many more than three at that price at the store I bought from but I didn't want to buy a one of them. I bought _Transformers_ for $24.95.


----------



## kylebj

Bought the last one at my local Wal Mart. Can't wait to get home and plug it up! Oh and I have to stop on the way home to buy Transformers. Can't wait!!


----------



## gopokes

The Wal-Marts in Oklahoma would not sell them at the 98.00 price. Something about our state law that they can't sell anything below their cost. There were about 50 people yelling at once at the manager so they ended up selling the unit at regular cost and giving us a gift card for the difference. What a joke!


----------



## christo76

I live in wisconsin, and went to a nearby walmart (during work.. oops) and they had them in stock, but informed me they weren't selling them for the sale price because of some fair trade laws in wisconsin.

My Bro manages at a Best Buy in SC and told me they are doing the price match and shows that it would be valid in WI, except none of them show having any in stock in my area. I spose I try to hit a CC and see if they will match.

For $99 I would jump in, no real loss even if HD-DVD loses the battle.


----------



## Guest

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've decided to stay on the sidelines yet again, it's not that the price isn't great, it's that I feel like 6 months from now HDDVD players will be half that and regular DVD players will be starting to disappear.


It's also likely that dual-format players will get a lot cheaper.


----------



## jutley

I got to my Walmart at 8:05 and there were about 30 people in line. It was passed downt the line that the HD-DVD player was $100 more than advertised. About 10 of use left...what's the point of waiting when that is the normal price. There was a disclosure on the ad that UT prices might vary, but come on, regular price? That's lame.


----------



## Carl Spock

christo76 said:


> I live in wisconsin, and went to a nearby walmart (during work.. oops) and they had them in stock, but informed me they weren't selling them for the sale price because of some fair trade laws in wisconsin,


There is a minimum mark-up law that is rigorously enforced in Wisconsin. Wal-Mart is selling these below cost. The law is to protect the little guy retailer who can't compete with the superstore. It meant I went to Minnesota to buy mine.


----------



## Snoofie

BMoreRavens said:


> I would have if I didn't already have the HD DVD drive for my Xbox 360. The $100 is not a big deal. Just not worth it since I already have an HD DVD player.
> 
> So once it gets work out or when the combo units come down a little I will buy one of them.


I was planning on buying the stand alone player because my wife won't use the XBOX 360 HD-DVD player and I won't use my old Samsung upconverting DVD player because the 360 upconverts regular DVD much, much better. I was hoping that the Toshiba HD-DVD player would be comparable. However, since I didn't go first thing this morning I don't expect to find one still at Wal-Mart. Of course, my wife said she can't see the difference between HD-DVD and DVD so obviously she needs glasses.


----------



## gopokes

Same goes in Oklahoma! But it's ok for retail stores to fully mark down to 0.00 or a penny a cell phone! :lol:



ggergm said:


> There is a minimum mark-up law that is rigorously enforced in Wisconsin. Wal-Mart is selling these below cost. The law is to protect the little guy retailer who can't compete with the superstore. It meant I went to Minnesota to buy mine.


----------



## Richard King

http://www.dealerscopetoday.com/story.bsp?sid=81486&var=story#81486


> Meanwhile, Best Buy announced late Thursday that it too is now selling the player for under $100. The retail giant's Web site had sold out of the player by the end of the afternoon, but the units will presumably be available at retail outlets.


More...


----------



## EAGLES20

If anyone lives near Rio Grand in New Jersey down by Wildwood they still have a whole end of an isle of the A-2. As of 10:45 AM this morning. Wal Mart


----------



## christo76

ggergm said:


> There is a minimum mark-up law that is rigorously enforced in Wisconsin. Wal-Mart is selling these below cost. The law is to protect the little guy retailer who can't compete with the superstore. It meant I went to Minnesota to buy mine.


I know how the law has applied to gas prices, but why has it never come into play on retail in the past?

Will this mean WI won't have any real deals on black friday?


----------



## Carl Spock

christo76 said:


> I know how the law has applied to gas prices, but why has it never come into play on retail in the past?


It has. You just haven't noticed it. I had a buddy that had a record store and Best Buy was always getting into trouble selling CDs below cost to get people in the door (this was a dozen years ago now).


> Will this mean WI won't have any real deals on black friday?


As long as they are over cost, yes.

Small retailers can get away with breaking this law and not get caught. I did it once a year at my store and never was called on it. It really is designed to keep the giants playing on a level field with your local specialist, whether it be regarding electronics or over the price of jeans.


----------



## iowaberg

Richard King said:


> http://www.dealerscopetoday.com/story.bsp?sid=81486&var=story#81486
> More...


So if Best Buy does do a price match of Wal-Mart's do they still have the 2 free DVDs instantly? Plus the 5 by mail-in rebate?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=pcmcat133500050008&type=category


----------



## GCanada

can anyone else not get the menu to pop up w/o a disc in via hdmi?


----------



## Capmeister

GCanada said:


> can anyone else not get the menu to pop up w/o a disc in via hdmi?


If you're looking for setup menus, hit the setup button. 

Menu only refers to the disc's menu.


----------



## layla17

iowaberg said:


> So if Best Buy does do a price match of Wal-Mart's do they still have the 2 free DVDs instantly? Plus the 5 by mail-in rebate?
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=pcmcat133500050008&type=category


I think they have to honor both deals. It would be false advertisement if they didn't.


----------



## GCanada

Ok put in a dvd and have audio but no video.


----------



## Cholly

GCanada said:


> can anyone else not get the menu to pop up w/o a disc in via hdmi?


Are you getting any display on your TV at all once "No disc" appears on the player display? If not, you may be having problems with your HDMI cable. The A2 has been known to have HDMI cable issues. Although many people have no problems at all with long cables and switchboxes, I had a problem trying to use my A2 on my Sony KDF55A20 TV with a Monoprice 3 channel HDMI switcher and two 6 foot generic HDMI cables. Once I took out the switcher and 6 feet of cable, I had no further problems.


----------



## GCanada

Tried a generic and monster short hdmi. I have it ran to my yamaha rx-v2700. I've got audio but just the wall paper that shows up from the receiver.


----------



## GCanada

just did hdmi straight to the tv and it works. So looks like the receiver is the problem.


----------



## sorahl

did you guys try upgrading the Firmware?


----------



## GCanada

sorahl said:


> did you guys try upgrading the Firmware?


Says can not find server


----------



## Chuck W

Capmeister said:


> jutley, Sony may decide it's worth it to drop the Blu-ray player prices... we'll see. I'm not saying Blu-ray is dead, but if they don't adjust their strategy, they'll lose.


The problem Sony has is that if they drop the prices of their Blu-Ray players, they end up undercutting their partner companies' players, thus POing them. This is the benefit Toshiba currently has. They are the only ones making the players right now(minus the dual players and the Onkyo high end player), so they can play with the pricing and not "offend" any partner company.


----------



## sorahl

GCanada said:


> Says can not find server


The directions say to enable DHCP and DNS. did you?

John


----------



## pauper

ITS NOT 1080P output...
http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/dvd/product.asp?model=HD-A2


----------



## Mark Holtz

Hmmm.... at what point will Sony call HD-DVD the "Poor Man's High-Defination Format" and BluRay the "Premium High-Definition Format"?


----------



## phat78boy

Mark Holtz said:


> Hmmm.... at what point will Sony call HD-DVD the "Poor Man's High-Defination Format" and BluRay the "Premium High-Definition Format"?


Should be known as the over priced HD format. Sony knows marketing, but if they had just kept their prices down they wouldn't have failed with so many new formats.


----------



## Capmeister

pauper said:


> ITS NOT 1080P output...
> http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/dvd/product.asp?model=HD-A2


And you notice the difference between 1080i and 1080p?


----------



## sorahl

the A2 does 1080i, the A20 does 1080P.
not worth the extra money!.
specially since both my 50in Plasma and my Infocus SP5000 only do to 1080i


----------



## GCanada

sorahl said:


> The directions say to enable DHCP and DNS. did you?
> 
> John


Yes and I also tried to manually configuire. My vod on d* works and this doesnt. Only reason I'd get a higher end one like the a35 would be for the 7.1 decoding and 1080p package. But stil waiting on that price to come down.


----------



## ccr1958

GCanada said:


> Yes and I also tried to manually configuire. My vod on d* works and this doesnt.


maybe with all the units bought today their server
is maxed.....maybe call toshiba....i have updated the
firmware on my A20 twice & it always worked without a hitch


----------



## apexmi

Talked to the local Wal Mart electronics kid and he said they had 100 units and they were gone in less than 30 mins....


----------



## GCanada

Just talked to yamaha about the receiver and they are sending me a firmware update. I dont see how a firmware could cause this though.


----------



## ccr1958

you can also DL the update via your PC

here are instructions if you want to do it
this way...reference the first 3 links under the 
heading HD DVD Player Firmware...

http://www.tacpservice.toshiba.com/ConsumerProductSupport/productupdatesandnotices.asp


----------



## GCanada

Downloading it right now. Hopefully the firmware for both will fix this hdmi issue. Guessing it may just be a "handshake" issue?


----------



## kocuba

lol Checked ebay this morning and there were 92 listing for this item. Just checked now and there were 363. Too funny.


----------



## jutley

GCanada...congrats on picking the player up! I sure wish I could have gotten one at that price!

There is a great thread on AVS dedicated to this player at:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=764683

That might be a better place to take this discussion.


----------



## jutley

Not that you aren't welcome to discuss it here...there just might be more help there.


----------



## sean10780

kocuba said:


> lol Checked ebay this morning and there were 92 listing for this item. Just checked now and there were 363. Too funny.


Wow, looks like people are trying to make a few bucks on these already.


----------



## GCanada

Dont know how they will. Crutchfield has them apparently for $120. Best buy offered them for $99 and sears was price matching and beating them by 10%


----------



## GCanada

If your looking for a deal on the high end a35 amazon has it for like $380


----------



## christo76

Crutchfield is sold out. They were in stock when I started the order, but gone bythe time I finished.

Newegg apparantly doesn't match prices either.

I have a walmart 2 miles away with about 20.... but they aren't budging on the stupid WI price of $185


----------



## Sirshagg

christo76 said:


> I have a walmart 2 miles away with about 20.... but they aren't budging on the stupid WI price of $185


Which is why they have about 20 of them.


----------



## Richard King

Still sitting on the fence here. Both WM and BB were sold out when I got there this AM. The people at WM said people were waiting in line at 5:00 this morning. Shades of Black Friday.


----------



## apexmi

christo76 said:


> Crutchfield is sold out. They were in stock when I started the order, but gone bythe time I finished.
> 
> Newegg apparantly doesn't match prices either.
> 
> I have a walmart 2 miles away with about 20.... but they aren't budging on the stupid WI price of $185


Circuit City has them online for $129. Still a good price I ordered one as my second HD DVD player and I'm done with it, no running around and searching. I'd spend the $30 in gas to find one in stock somewhere....


----------



## GCanada

Burned the iso file and its updating now. Hopefully I can find out how to download a firmware for the receiver instead of waiting for them to ship one out on a disc and see if that will fix this possible hand shake issue.


----------



## GCanada

Looks like the firmware update for the player didnt help the issue.


----------



## apexmi

GCanada said:


> Looks like the firmware update for the player didnt help the issue.


Shot in the dark here see if the remote has a output button. My HD A1 can be switched between HDMI output and component. they are not both live all the time...


----------



## Mike728

apexmi said:


> Circuit City has them online for $129. Still a good price I ordered one as my second HD DVD player and I'm done with it, no running around and searching. I'd spend the $30 in gas to find one in stock somewhere....


Just did the same thing. It's still a great deal.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Drew2k said:


> ...The only thing is the store had no info on the free 5-HD-DVD deal, and there's nothing in the box about it. Anyone know how to get the free HD-DVDs?


Here it is:

http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/image...V25941811_.pdf

- Craig


----------



## apexmi

Mike728 said:


> Just did the same thing. It's still a great deal.


Make sure and print the form for the 5 free movies too...


----------



## Drew2k

sorahl said:


> did you guys try upgrading the Firmware?





GCanada said:


> Says can not find server





ccr1958 said:


> maybe with all the units bought today their server
> is maxed.....maybe call toshiba....i have updated the
> firmware on my A20 twice & it always worked without a hitch





ccr1958 said:


> you can also DL the update via your PC
> 
> here are instructions if you want to do it
> this way...reference the first 3 links under the
> heading HD DVD Player Firmware...
> 
> http://www.tacpservice.toshiba.com/ConsumerProductSupport/productupdatesandnotices.asp


I tried updating the firmware earlier via the network connection, and the first time it fairly quickly said "Download Failed - try again in a few minutes." I tried again several minutes later, and it's now been over an hour that the front panel display shows "001001 000000000", but there is no video output over S-Video, Component, or HDMI. The book says don't interrupt the process, but ... I'm getting concerned.

I'd love to burn the ISO and just manually update the player, but how much damage will I do if I pull the power plug? Any thoughts?


----------



## Drew2k

Mavrick said:


> Drew2k other sites are reporting that these titles also fall under the $14.96 price on the HD-DVD movies
> 
> Clerks 2
> Lucky # Slevin
> Pulse
> Failure to Launch
> 4 Brothers
> Italian Job
> Sleepy Hollow
> Casino
> 12 Monkeys
> Backdraft
> Big Lebowski
> Sea Biscuit
> Alexander Revisted
> Blood Diamond
> Full Metal Jacket
> The Last Samurai
> Swordfish
> Unforgiven


Thanks for sharing this! A couple titles above are available from the 5-for-free offer, but some of the others I'm sure I never heard of. Time to hit IMDB and do some research!


----------



## Brandon428

I'm a blu-ray fan but for 98 dollars I'm now a Blu-ray and HDDVD fan. I couldn't pass this up. Ive been playing with it all day. I bought transformers and Evan Almighty and they look fantastic. I'm gonna send my 5 free rebate off tomorrow.


----------



## ccr1958

Drew2k said:


> I tried updating the firmware earlier via the network connection, and the first time it fairly quickly said "Download Failed - try again in a few minutes." I tried again several minutes later, and it's now been over an hour that the front panel display shows "001001 000000000", but there is no video output over S-Video, Component, or HDMI. The book says don't interrupt the process, but ... I'm getting concerned.
> 
> I'd love to burn the ISO and just manually update the player, but how much damage will I do if I pull the power plug? Any thoughts?


what ended up happening??
all those zeros in the last string lead me to believe
the update never started....
the 2 times i updated firmware via internet connection
to HDDVD it took about 20-25 mins to complete the entire process..


----------



## Drew2k

ccr1958 said:


> what ended up happening??
> all those zeros in the last string lead me to believe
> the update never started....
> the 2 times i updated firmware via internet connection
> to HDDVD it took about 20-25 mins to complete the entire process..


I tried a couple more times to download, but it always just sat there.

Then I tried to burn a CD from the ISO, but I wasted 4 CDs using two different PCs to try to burn them because the write operation failed.

This morning I finally found instructions on Toshiba's support site that said after changing DHCP and DNS settings, shut down the DVD player and restart it. So I did this today, waited two minutes after shutting down, restarted and the download worked without a hitch, immediately updating the front panel display to say DOWNLOAD 1/36... DOWNLOAD 2/36 ... etc., then proceeding to Step 1 of 5, Step 2 of5, etc. In total, it took around 25 minutes.

(I did find out also that if it hangs BEFORE it gets to "Step 1 of 5", you can hold the front-panel POWER button for 10 seconds to restart the player. I had to do this last night.)

The only problem I have with the HD-A2 is that my TV refuses to recognize it over HDMI port 1 - only HDMI port 2 recognizes it. I had to completely rewire my AV system, but for $100, it was worth it.


----------



## jpellech

Ended up going to Walmart and Bestbuy with no luck, tried going to Sears and to my surprise they price matched and took 10% off of the difference which was from the regular price of $279. Got it for $87 with tax. Not too bad. 

Now I have to get the firmware updated, hope I don't have problems.


----------



## GCanada

Looks like the receiver just doesnt want to do hdmi. So I'm assuming even with a fiber optic cable I wont get TRUEHD?


----------



## ccr1958

Drew2k said:


> I tried a couple more times to download, but it always just sat there.
> 
> Then I tried to burn a CD from the ISO, but I wasted 4 CDs using two different PCs to try to burn them because the write operation failed.
> 
> This morning I finally found instructions on Toshiba's support site that said after changing DHCP and DNS settings, shut down the DVD player and restart it. So I did this today, waited two minutes after shutting down, restarted and the download worked without a hitch, immediately updating the front panel display to say DOWNLOAD 1/36... DOWNLOAD 2/36 ... etc., then proceeding to Step 1 of 5, Step 2 of5, etc. In total, it took around 25 minutes.
> 
> (I did find out also that if it hangs BEFORE it gets to "Step 1 of 5", you can hold the front-panel POWER button for 10 seconds to restart the player. I had to do this last night.)
> 
> The only problem I have with the HD-A2 is that my TV refuses to recognize it over HDMI port 1 - only HDMI port 2 recognizes it. I had to completely rewire my AV system, but for $100, it was worth it.


am glad you got it going finally....well now we all know what
to do & not do while updating....your detailed explanation will
no doubt help out others on the forum....


----------



## SeaCWest

kocuba said:


> lol Checked ebay this morning and there were 92 listing for this item. Just checked now and there were 363. Too funny.


Now over 600. Kocuba gave me a "duh" moment (I'm slapping my forehead right now). Got so caught up in the BB and Wally Mart news that I didn't think to check EB. Anyway, even at Buy it Now price of not less than $150.00 the 98.00 is a great deal.

Okay, so, I couldn't wait, so I bought the A3 from BB with 'pick up at store' guarantee. The special price was $199.99 plus 7 free DVDs.

Got her home and I'm am pretty darned impressed. By the way, EB has the A3 lowest BIN priced at $159.00 but don't know about the free DVDs.

Did the A2 deal come with free DVDs?

'c'


----------



## phat78boy

SeaCWest said:


> Now over 600. Kocuba gave me a "duh" moment (I'm slapping my forehead right now). Got so caught up in the BB and Wally Mart news that I didn't think to check EB. Anyway, even at Buy it Now price of not less than $150.00 the 98.00 is a great deal.
> 
> Okay, so, I couldn't wait, so I bought the A3 from BB with 'pick up at store' guarantee. The special price was $199.99 plus 7 free DVDs.
> 
> Got her home and I'm am pretty darned impressed. By the way, EB has the A3 lowest BIN priced at $159.00 but don't know about the free DVDs.
> 
> Did the A2 deal come with free DVDs?
> 
> 'c'


Every Toshiba HD-DVD player is good for 5 free movies from a selected list.


----------



## innersanctum

I didn't read through the past few pages but I am attaching the free HD DVD Movie rebate form.

I also was at WM today and they still had 10 of them on the end cap and they were still listed for $98. Nice to live in a town where people have barely heard about HD DVD.


----------



## Cholly

GCanada said:


> Looks like the receiver just doesnt want to do hdmi. So I'm assuming even with a fiber optic cable I wont get TRUEHD?


You can only get TRUEHD over the HDMI cable. 
Your other option if you haven't tried it, is to use two short (3 foot) HDMI cables. Since you know the player will work ok with your TV, it sounds like you're having an HDMI handshake issue. I'd definitely go for the firmware upgrade on the Yamaha, though. If you continue to have download problems, get in touch with Yamaha Tech support again.


----------



## Soulweeper

Got mine promptly at 8am when Walmart opened friday morning for 98.87!


----------



## AlbertZeroK

Mike728 said:


> It's not shown there anymore. :lol:





innersanctum said:


> I didn't read through the past few pages but I am attaching the free HD DVD Movie rebate form.
> 
> I also was at WM today and they still had 10 of them on the end cap and they were still listed for $98. Nice to live in a town where people have barely heard about HD DVD.


Yeah, my wife just called. They have 8 left at the walmart she works at. Needless to say we purchased 3 HD DVD players and 7 Laptops in total from 3 different walmarts. Nobody really knew about this sale it seems.


----------



## cadet502

Tiger Direct has the A2 for $139 or $149 with two movies (Apollo 13 and some Drift movie) also qualifes for the 5 free, although I don't know I'd ever watch any of the 5 I'll get.


----------



## SeaCWest

phat78boy said:


> Every Toshiba HD-DVD player is good for 5 free movies from a selected list.


Update for Best Buy shoppers.

If you bought online, you now get 3 HD DVDs. If you only got the orignal offer of 2, they are accepting sales during that time and you get one more free and free shipping. Hey, it's worth the $29.00 for 5 minutes of phone call.

After getting 2 in the box, 5 from a mail in form, and 3 from BB, I figure they paid me about $20.00 to buy the HD-DVD player.  cool!


----------



## DBS Commando

http://www.engadget.com/2007/11/07/90-000-hd-dvd-players-sold-in-one-weekend/

Looks like they sold 90,000+ HD-DVD players


----------



## Drew2k

DBS Commando said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2007/11/07/90-000-hd-dvd-players-sold-in-one-weekend/
> 
> Looks like they sold 90,000+ HD-DVD players


I am in in 90,000 - but I still feel special.


----------



## jwebb1970

richall01 said:


> Is Star Wars on HD DVD. Then FORGET IT!


It's not on BluRay, either. Won't be on either format, according to Lucasfilm, until there is either a winner or both fizzle out.

Then, LFL will let you download them in HD for a fee!!!

Would not be the least bit surprised if Fox and/or Disney goes neutral in '08, if HDDVD player sales keep growing btwn BF & XMAS.


----------



## jwebb1970

Drew2k said:


> I tried a couple more times to download, but it always just sat there.
> 
> Then I tried to burn a CD from the ISO, but I wasted 4 CDs using two different PCs to try to burn them because the write operation failed.
> 
> This morning I finally found instructions on Toshiba's support site that said after changing DHCP and DNS settings, shut down the DVD player and restart it. So I did this today, waited two minutes after shutting down, restarted and the download worked without a hitch, immediately updating the front panel display to say DOWNLOAD 1/36... DOWNLOAD 2/36 ... etc., then proceeding to Step 1 of 5, Step 2 of5, etc. In total, it took around 25 minutes.
> 
> (I did find out also that if it hangs BEFORE it gets to "Step 1 of 5", you can hold the front-panel POWER button for 10 seconds to restart the player. I had to do this last night.)
> 
> The only problem I have with the HD-A2 is that my TV refuses to recognize it over HDMI port 1 - only HDMI port 2 recognizes it. I had to completely rewire my AV system, but for $100, it was worth it.


To burn an update CD, you need a program like DeepBurner (freeware) that will do a specific, finished ISO image on CD-ROM.


----------



## Drew2k

jwebb1970 said:


> To burn an update CD, you need a program like DeepBurner (freeware) that will do a specific, finished ISO image on CD-ROM.


FWIW, I tried using both Sonic and Roxio, which I had successfully used in the past to burn ISOs to CD. The problem had to be with the Toshiba download...


----------



## Snoofie

DBS Commando said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2007/11/07/90-000-hd-dvd-players-sold-in-one-weekend/
> 
> Looks like they sold 90,000+ HD-DVD players


This is great news for HD DVD. Hopefully, studios will just go format neutral and let this thing run its course. I would buy Blu Ray if the players were cheaper because there are many Blu Ray exclusives I would like to have, but I am not paying $500 for a Blu Ray player and won't be buying a PS3 unless it drops quite a bit in price. So, HD DVD gets my money until Blu Ray hardware is cheaper, dead or the only option. Whichever comes first.


----------



## bhyde

Drew2k said:


> FWIW, I tried using both Sonic and Roxio, which I had successfully used in the past to burn ISOs to CD. The problem had to be with the Toshiba download...


And I used NERO with no problems for mine.....burned without an hitch and loaded on my A2 shortly thereafter.....


----------



## PTown

You have to burn the firmware discs as DAO not TAO, it has to do with the way toshiba encodes to the disc I've read.

I have a PS3 and bought 3 of the wally world specials, although I prefer the PS3 and blu-ray by far I have to say I do enjoy this player. Use it mostly as an upconvert since ps3 only plays back SDDVD's at 480p.


----------



## waynebtx

PTown said:


> You have to burn the firmware discs as DAO not TAO, it has to do with the way toshiba encodes to the disc I've read.
> 
> I have a PS3 and bought 3 of the wally world specials, although I prefer the PS3 and blu-ray by far I have to say I do enjoy this player. Use it mostly as an upconvert since ps3 only plays back SDDVD's at 480p.


My PS3 upconverts to 1080p over hdmi.


----------



## Soulweeper

I just hooked mine up today and just grabbed a standard DVD out of our stack just to see how much better the upconversion will make it look, and I was not impressed at all. I hope their is a logical explanation, or that I need to fine tune something. I have it hooked up to my Samsung HLP5063 via HDMI, and I did a comparison with the Bourne Supremacy(standard) against my Denon DVM-1815 hooked up via component, and the picture was definitely better with the Denon, but my wife and I both thought the color was better with the A2, but a lot more video artifacts in the background, especially those "blocks" of whatever colors that jump all around.........not exactly sure what the proper term is.The picture seemed darker with the A2 also. I got the same result with the HR21, when comparing HDMI to component.........component looks better, period. No guesswork. That also seems odd to me, as I have read many times that a lot of people don't see much of a difference between HDMI and component. Now that I think about it, we didn't see hardly any difference with the H20. So, maybe it's something with the HR21 and the A2 and HDMI. I seem to remember someone somewhere saying Samsungs don't like HDMI, or something of that nature.......not really sure on that one either.And isn't there a newer type of HDMI also??? Just for the record, it is a quality HDMI cable also, but I suppose it's possible I have a bad one. With all the great things I have heard about this A2, I was unpleasantly surprised. I'll try a couple more DVDs and look through the menu to see what there is, but if anyone has any input of any kind as far as incompatibility with any of my equipment, or suggestions..........I'm all ears, and very appreciative of any feedback!Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brandon428

norcal jim said:


> I just hooked mine up today and just grabbed a standard DVD out of our stack just to see how much better the upconversion will make it look, and I was not impressed at all. I hope their is a logical explanation, or that I need to fine tune something. I have it hooked up to my Samsung HLP5063 via HDMI, and I did a comparison with the Bourne Supremacy(standard) against my Denon DVM-1815 hooked up via component, and the picture was definitely better with the Denon, but my wife and I both thought the color was better with the A2, but a lot more video artifacts in the background, especially those "blocks" of whatever colors that jump all around.........not exactly sure what the proper term is.The picture seemed darker with the A2 also. I got the same result with the HR21, when comparing HDMI to component.........component looks better, period. No guesswork. That also seems odd to me, as I have read many times that a lot of people don't see much of a difference between HDMI and component. Now that I think about it, we didn't see hardly any difference with the H20. So, maybe it's something with the HR21 and the A2 and HDMI. I seem to remember someone somewhere saying Samsungs don't like HDMI, or something of that nature.......not really sure on that one either.And isn't there a newer type of HDMI also??? Just for the record, it is a quality HDMI cable also, but I suppose it's possible I have a bad one. With all the great things I have heard about this A2, I was unpleasantly surprised. I'll try a couple more DVDs and look through the menu to see what there is, but if anyone has any input of any kind as far as incompatibility with any of my equipment, or suggestions..........I'm all ears, and very appreciative of any feedback!Thanks in advance!


Well your problem is simple your watching it on a samsung....should have gotten a sony. JJ I watched Shrek 3 tonight and I was quite blown away at the quality. The only thing I could think of being wrong is maybe your output isn't set at 1080i.


----------



## Soulweeper

Brandon428 said:


> Well your problem is simple your watching it on a samsung.... The only thing I could think of being wrong is maybe your output isn't set at 1080i.


Hey, no offense, but that isn't an answer. Did you read the part where I said I compared the two, and the DVD on the Denon via component looked better than the A2 via HDMI ? The native resolution of my tv is 720p, and my A2 is set to output 720p, so it should be upconverting a standard DVD and making it look at least a little better, shouldn't it? I've heard many times that it does. It wouldn't do any good to set my output at 1080i, correct? Trust me, we bought the Samsung in '04, and we went from a burned out 27" Zenith tube tv to that, and at that time, expensive plasma was probably the best, and out of our price range. I hate to admit it, but we paid $2900 for the set in '04, and that was a good price for that set But hey, that's the way it is.........just like computers. I'd love to have a set that $2900 could buy right now. I don't care what anyone says, it has a good picture. I know there are betters sets, especially now, but I'll worry about that when this one dies


----------



## Drew2k

norcal jim said:


> Hey, no offense, but that isn't an answer. Did you read the part where I said I compared the two, and the DVD on the Denon via component looked better than the A2 via HDMI ? The native resolution of my tv is 720p, and my A2 is set to output 720p, so it should be upconverting a standard DVD and making it look at least a little better, shouldn't it? I've heard many times that it does. It wouldn't do any good to set my output at 1080i, correct? Trust me, we bought the Samsung in '04, and we went from a burned out 27" Zenith tube tv to that, and at that time, expensive plasma was probably the best, and out of our price range. I hate to admit it, but we paid $2900 for the set in '04, and that was a good price for that set But hey, that's the way it is.........just like computers. I'd love to have a set that $2900 could buy right now. I don't care what anyone says, it has a good picture. I know there are betters sets, especially now, but I'll worry about that when this one dies


Take a look at your picture settings. Most new HD TVs let the user have different picture settings on different inputs, so that could explain why the appearance is different over HDMI and component. On my LG TV, for example, I can have "Normal" as the picture setting on my HDMI-1 input, "Daylight" on HDMI-2, "Custom" on Coponent-1, and "Movie" on Component-2.


----------



## Brandon428

norcal jim said:


> Hey, no offense, but that isn't an answer. Did you read the part where I said I compared the two, and the DVD on the Denon via component looked better than the A2 via HDMI ? The native resolution of my tv is 720p, and my A2 is set to output 720p, so it should be upconverting a standard DVD and making it look at least a little better, shouldn't it? I've heard many times that it does. It wouldn't do any good to set my output at 1080i, correct? Trust me, we bought the Samsung in '04, and we went from a burned out 27" Zenith tube tv to that, and at that time, expensive plasma was probably the best, and out of our price range. I hate to admit it, but we paid $2900 for the set in '04, and that was a good price for that set But hey, that's the way it is.........just like computers. I'd love to have a set that $2900 could buy right now. I don't care what anyone says, it has a good picture. I know there are betters sets, especially now, but I'll worry about that when this one dies


I was just messing with you. I didn't mean to offend you.


----------



## Mike728

Drew2k said:


> Take a look at your picture settings. Most new HD TVs let the user have different picture settings on different inputs, so that could explain why the appearance is different over HDMI and component.


:imwith: Also, switch to the 1080i output for HD-DVD's. It actually made a big difference on my 720p native Samsung. I read that it has something to do with the conversion from the disc's native 1080p.


----------



## Soulweeper

Brandon428 said:


> I was just messing with you. I didn't mean to offend you.


Oh, it's all good man.............Samsungs do get slammed a lot. We had some issues with it at first with the color wheel and whatnot...........the first one was replaced by Samsung. I hung out at ecoustics.com forums and learned quite a bit about that set. A LOT of people hate them, and a lot love it. Glad I got the extended warranty also, because it more than payed for itself already. The light engine went out on it last year, and that was definitely more costly than my $300 warranty. Basically it's a pretty killer picture, but then I haven't gone to stores to see the advancements that have happened in the 3 years since we bought it. I know I would want a bigger, 1080p set, and my wife would kill me if I even brougt it up while the current set is working fine:lol: . The good news is I won't have to spend nearly as much as I did back then to get a better set when the time comes


----------



## Soulweeper

Drew2k said:


> Take a look at your picture settings. Most new HD TVs let the user have different picture settings on different inputs, so that could explain why the appearance is different over HDMI and component. On my LG TV, for example, I can have "Normal" as the picture setting on my HDMI-1 input, "Daylight" on HDMI-2, "Custom" on Coponent-1, and "Movie" on Component-2.


Now that you mention that, I believe that I can change it with the different inputs........I will check that out. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Soulweeper

Mike728 said:


> :imwith: Also, switch to the 1080i output for HD-DVD's. It actually made a big difference on my 720p native Samsung. I read that it has something to do with the conversion from the disc's native 1080p.


O.k..........will try that as well. Thanks! Oh, but this was a standard dvd I tried.........would it still make a difference, since it would be upconverting to 720p. Haven't tried an HD DVD yet, but am very curious now. I just wanted to see how much better it makes a standard disc look after hooking it up last night, because I''ve heard so much about how nice it upconverts.


----------



## Snoofie

norcal jim said:


> Oh, it's all good man.............Samsungs do get slammed a lot. We had some issues with it at first with the color wheel and whatnot...........QUOTE]
> 
> I have been really impressed with my latest Samsung and have had no problems with it. I had a 2nd generation one that was nothing but junk and it took 3 years before CC would honor my extended warranty and let me get a new one. I had that first one repaired so many times I was ready to throw in the towel. I think the one I have now is a 4th or 5th generation and it is beautiful. I have had to change the settings on each input though. I forget to do so when I hook up something new and the picture has looked horrible until I realized what was up.


----------

